# Topeka - leaving 9/19



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Looks like Highmoom spent 3 days in customs in NYC. Hope they are as quick or quicker in GA.


Wow that's quick! That gives me so much hope! Thanks!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone actually get their cars yet?


----------



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ucla95 said:


> Anyone actually get their cars yet?


Picking it up after work today. Woot!


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

328i2013 said:


> Picking it up after work today. Woot!


Congrats!!!! Sounds like you breezed through customs and VPC.


----------



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Congrats!!!! Sounds like you breezed through customs and VPC.


Yup. Cleared customs, VPC and all. And made it to upstate NY in 6 days. Not bad!


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn. My car still hasn't been cleared by customs. 

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 05-10-2012 07:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 04-10-2012 17:00:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 19-09-2012 17:53:54 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 18-09-2012 12:41:14 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 12-09-2012 20:11:59 1


----------



## enig44 (May 2, 2012)

328i2013 said:


> Yup. Cleared customs, VPC and all. And made it to upstate NY in 6 days. Not bad!


Damn! My dealer is 40 minutes from the VDC in NJ and when I called yesterday I am being told that maybe early next week I can take delivery. WTF, how is this taking so long, I wonder if my car got damaged and that held it up at VDC


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

328i2013 said:


> Picking it up after work today. Woot!


So did you get your car back


----------



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> So did you get your car back


Yes, took delivery today: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=651158

BTW, mine wasn't ED, so I didn't get it "back", instead got it for the first time


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

That probably explains the delay. Mine is still in customs..but it was ED car.


----------



## tomkruk (Oct 5, 2012)

*How to check status*



dan74 said:


> That probably explains the delay. Mine is still in customs..but it was ED car.


How do you know this? How can you check? Do you call the dealer or is there some way anyone can check?


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone who was unloaded in Georgia with an ED car moved beyond "Discharge" status on Oct 8th?

Anyone who was unloaded in New York with an ED car have their car clear customs and VPC yet?


----------



## tomkruk (Oct 5, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Anyone who was unloaded in Georgia with an ED car moved beyond "Discharge" status on Oct 8th?
> 
> Anyone who was unloaded in New York with an ED car have their car clear customs and VPC yet?


Mine is showing clearing customs on October 10 as well as "LINER RELEASE" on the same day. Whatever that is... 
So arrived at port on 8/4, cleared customs on 8/10... That's 7 days.

Of course I don't know how much weekend (6th-7th) and Columbus Day (8th) played a role in that.... 
If you subtract those 3days ... still 3-4 full business days in customs.
I had hoped for a re-delivery this weekend, but now I am thinking middle of next week?

Today is one month after I dropped off the car in Hamburg (9/11) ... 4 weeks + 2 days... If I get my car next week it will be 5 weeks, which is what the estimate is right?


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Anyone who was unloaded in Georgia with an ED car moved beyond "Discharge" status on Oct 8th?
> 
> Anyone who was unloaded in New York with an ED car have their car clear customs and VPC yet?


My latest status is Discharged in Brunswick on 10/8 as well. I'm ready to get through customs so I can at least schedule my PCD date. Last minute flights to the east coast are not cheap where I live.

PS - I am an ED car as well.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

jbbrann said:


> My latest status is Discharged in Brunswick on 10/8 as well. I'm ready to get through customs so I can at least schedule my PCD date. Last minute flights to the east coast are not cheap where I live.
> 
> PS - I am an ED car as well.


Finally showing customs release and liner release. No quantity however. So once the quantity is set, everything should be cleared right?

Why is custom's release in NJ? I guess that's just paperwork I assume.


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> Finally showing customs release and liner release. No quantity however. So once the quantity is set, everything should be cleared right?
> 
> Why is custom's release in NJ? I guess that's just paperwork I assume.


Hooray, looks like I'm cleared too. Not sure about the quantity. BMW NA HQ is in Woodcliff Lake, NJ so I guess that's why the customs release shows up there. Feels good to have one more step completed, but I'm still practically salivating until I get my car back.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

I have the same screen, but like 15 seconds later, I guess you are ahead of me.


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as I can gather from looking through old threads on here, "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" means that the car has made it through the customs inspection (I don't think the quantity of these will get updated). Once there is a status of "DELIVERED" that will mean the car has arrived via truck at the VDC. Then you're in a black hole with no way to track your car online, but the car should make it through the VDC quickly unless there was damage. I'm hoping our cars make it there this afternoon and through tomorrow, since I don't think the VDC works on the weekend.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

jbbrann said:


> As far as I can gather from looking through old threads on here, "CUSTOMS RELEASE" and "LINER RELEASE" means that the car has made it through the customs inspection (I don't think the quantity of these will get updated). Once there is a status of "DELIVERED" that will mean the car has arrived via truck at the VDC. Then you're in a black hole with no way to track your car online, but the car should make it through the VDC quickly unless there was damage. I'm hoping our cars make it there this afternoon and through tomorrow, since I don't think the VDC works on the weekend.


Thanks for the info. I've tried to look what these mean as well, but never got anything. Thanks for sharing! Now I feel much better I got through customs quickly! So who initiates the PCD email, BMW or I?


----------



## tomkruk (Oct 5, 2012)

*Getting my car today.*

I am scheduled to pickup my car today 10/16/2012
Dropped it off @ 9/11, so it seems like 5 weeks exactly. Which I think it in the estimate.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

My car continues to gather dust at the VPC.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Ucla95 said:


> My car continues to gather dust at the VPC.


Sorry to hear. Do you know if the pumps are at the VPC or are they still waiting on parts?


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine is still at customs in NY.

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 05-10-2012 07:00:00 1


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Waiting on parts at the VPC...


----------



## tomkruk (Oct 5, 2012)

*@ Home!*

My baby's come home. Took (re)delivery last evening in Brooklyn.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

tomkruk said:


> My baby's come home. Took (re)delivery last evening in Brooklyn.


 Congrats!!!



dan74 said:


> Mine is still at customs in NY.
> 
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 05-10-2012 07:00:00 1


Sorry Dan, hope you find something out soon.

Anyone with at Georgia unloading and a ED gets your car, or at least get word that it's on a truck coming to you?

Still hoping I'll get mine by this weekend, but I don't know if it's even made it out of VPC yet. Need to check in with my dealer today.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

Called ED dept this morning. Turns out that the car was realesed to the trucking company on Oct 10th and was just waiting for the full truck to go east. Should be at the dealership tomorrow.
Not sure why my CA didn't tell me this.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Anyone with at Georgia unloading and a ED gets your car, or at least get word that it's on a truck coming to you?
> 
> Still hoping I'll get mine by this weekend, but I don't know if it's even made it out of VPC yet. Need to check in with my dealer today.


Wow... I just called the ED Dept like Dan, and looks like I haven't even cleared customs yet. According to the lady, I haven't even made VPC, and was still in customs since 10/09. This is very disconcerting...


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, John. I am sorry if this posted already, what is the contact info for ED department. Thanks!


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

mjadala said:


> Sorry to hear that, John. I am sorry if this posted already, what is the contact info for ED department. Thanks!


I used the number I got from the ED confirmation letter: 1-800-932-0831


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> I used the number I got from the ED confirmation letter: 1-800-932-0831


Thanks John. I might give them a call to check on my status too.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

John...I feel for you.


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

Called the ED dept. According to them, mine cleared customs on 10/9 ad handed to truck on 10/10, with ETA in Chicago on 10/19.


----------



## dan74 (Jan 28, 2008)

We could be on the same truck...altough I was told it will be there tomorrow 10/18.


----------



## jbbrann (Jun 26, 2012)

johnofcross said:


> Wow... I just called the ED Dept like Dan, and looks like I haven't even cleared customs yet. According to the lady, I haven't even made VPC, and was still in customs since 10/09. This is very disconcerting...


Boo! Mine ED car reached the VPC on 10/9 so it breezed right through customs. But, it's still there undergoing a repair! Apparently it was damaged somehow during shipping and someone is going to get back to me with the nature of the repair in the next day or two. :dunno:


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Do I get to keep this thread going as my car is getting put on the Topeka now that it is back in European waters?


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

dan74 said:


> We could be on the same truck...altough I was told it will be there tomorrow 10/18.


I was thinking that too, since my dealer told me earlier this week that since it did not get delivered at the dealer last Saturday as he expected, it could be here tomorrow.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> Do I get to keep this thread going as my car is getting put on the Topeka now that it is back in European waters?


Well, this one is titled to leave 9/19, so you should probably create a new one for the exact date when Topeka is leaving, again


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

johnofcross said:


> Well, this one is titled to leave 9/19, so you should probably create a new one for the exact date when Topeka is leaving, again


So it takes more time for our cars to get delivered from Port than it does for Topeka to cross the Atlanta:rofl:


----------

